# Exhaustion - Early Pregnancy???



## Aveta

I've been so unbelievably exhausted the last few days, my period is due in about 5 days but I have really long (sometimes 34 days) and irregular periods. 

The exhaustion thing has kind of worried me...Over the last four days I've been totally floored by my normal day activities, not just tired but feel like I just can't move...even though I want to stay up and read, I wake up and my body feels exhausted even though I get 8-9 hours of sleep, I even took an hour and a half nap yesterday and when I got back from meeting some friends I was knackered! I'm starting to think you know what, but trying not to look into it too much. I'm not anaemic, I take multivitamins including iron and B12...and health wise nothing has changed...in fact I think I'm healthier now than previously this year. Last Sunday and Monday I got suddenly nauseous after waking up but that was maybe cause I took multi vitamins on an empty stomach so now I have been making sure I eat breakfast every morning so I don't feel sick again. My gums have also started bleeding when I brush...but maybe I just need to see a dentist?? :)

Should I buy a test? They are damn expensive so when is the earliest I could test with such an irregular cycle? I'm tying to just wait but if it's not a pregnancy then I'm kind of concerned about this sudden fatigue. If it is a pregnancy then I need to see someone about removing my coil (copper) asap!

Any opinions welcome.


----------



## Jkelmum

Hun I would order a pk of internet cheapy,s off ebay as they will be cheap and take a few days to come ...Then I would test every 3 days until bfp or period which ever comes first xx


----------



## Aveta

Well, I bought some tests, did one yesterday although I knew it was probably way too soon (6 days before period is due) and it was negative. I swear I'm going insane. I feel like something is totally going on, I'm so warm, I have had mild cramps for 2 weeks, exhausted, my gums have bled a few times, nauseous, I feel stuffy and emotional, I swear my areolae are darker with blue veins....but I have a copper coil, and I've been really broody recently so maybe I'm just seeing things? I didn't even know that exhaustion could be a sign of pregnancy so early, or bleeding gums, or cramps, so that's what's thrown me off. 

My conclusion is that I'm just so broody my body is acting like a pregnant one, and I'm seeing all the signs I wouldn't normally be so keen to see. I feel like crying though. I can't think straight! I know it's not going to be a BFP, just AF, but part of me is hanging on to what my DH said yesterday when I told him I thought I might be

"I'm not ready to start trying, but if it happens by accident I won't mind" but when I ask if we can get my copper coil removed and just see how it goes he says he's not ready for that. So now I'm really hoping I am somehow magically pregnant. A few months ago he would have probably have wanted a termination if we accidentally fell pregnant, but after talking about kids he seems to have warmed up, we might be looking at within the next year for trying.....but argh! I feel so pregnant right now, I must be a proper nutjob :cry:


----------



## Jkelmum

Aww hunnie your not a nutjob ...If u dont come on go docs as with coil u would need medical advice 
hugs serina xx


----------



## charliemeg

Awwww hun:hug:

I know what you are going through. I am going through something similar. I am now 4 days late and soooo tired. I am an addict reader and read every night but at the moment I dont have the energy. I am soooooo moody and my breast are soooooo painful that I cant even touch them. I did my charts on mycycle.com and didnt realise that I had had intercourse during my ovulation time. I have taken a test 2 days ago and it came back as a :bfn: So i am going to wait another week. Today I have been suffering nausea but I am putting it all down to this horrible weather and stress.

My DH isnt ready for a baby yet but would be happy if I was. 2 months ago I would of done anything to be pregnant but after talking with H I understand how he feels and would never want a child unless it was 100% wanted. Dont get me wrong if it was an accident we would both be over the moon but we would both want to be ready.
:hugs:
I have cramps like a period but AF just doesnt want to arrive. I know I cant be pregnant as the test came back :bfn:. Does anyone else know what eles could be delaying my period? I keep putting it down to stress but I have not been more stressed than usual and my boobs dont look any different just soooo bloody painful.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated so AF can arrive:hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Ive read BD can bring AF on ...Hun what day are u on ?


----------



## charliemeg

I should of had a visit from AF on Tuesday. I only have a 19 day cycle so now on day 23 I think. I have tried BD but nothing :( and to be honest the cramps have left me not wanting anything just feel generally rubbish in myself. I think it is because I am frustrated


----------



## charliemeg

sorry got it wrong. I have just checked my cycle details and I am 3 days late. I have a 19 day cycle and now on day 22


----------

